
New cool polling tool - huli
http://poll.ly
======
sdfsdfdsf
I don't know, maybe it would be nice to get to the polls directly (you know
without the need of entering a username).

------
lukelight
Wow feels nice and Snappy. How was the implementation made?

~~~
huli
We used golang for backend, it runs on the appengine, so it scales easily. To
keep the costs low (minimal reading calls), we use just one poll object. To
deal with the writing problem, we sharded the poll objects
([https://cloud.google.com/appengine/articles/sharding_counter...](https://cloud.google.com/appengine/articles/sharding_counters)).
This is very cool stuff, it was completely new for us.

~~~
lukelight
Thx for the fast answer!

------
frankonilator
sweet thx for sharing :)

